# Why is my budgies tail bobbing?



## Cheyenne-budgie lover (Dec 4, 2021)

My budgies tails are bobbing most of the time. Does anyone know why?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Their tails may bob very slightly in sync with their breathing but it should be barely noticeable, if it is prominent then it may be an indication of a respiratory or abdominal issue. If you post a video we can tell you if it looks abnormal.


----------



## Cheyenne-budgie lover (Dec 4, 2021)

Cody said:


> Their tails may bob very slightly in sync with their breathing but it should be barely noticeable, if it is prominent then it may be an indication of a respiratory or abdominal issue. If you post a video we can tell you if it looks abnormal.


Ok thanks.

How can I post a video I just started posting on here and I don'tknoe how to post videos


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*It would be helpful if you, as a new member, would read the links below.*
*The FAQs section will tell you everything you need to know about navigating the forum.*
*Additionally, please keep all of your health questions regarding your budgie in one thread. Thanks! *

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)*

*These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------

